
Most resistance to 'Aurora' hack attacks futile, says report  - wglb
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/03/01/aurora_resistence_futile/
======
wglb
The pdf report
[https://www.isecpartners.com/files/iSEC_Aurora_Response_Reco...](https://www.isecpartners.com/files/iSEC_Aurora_Response_Recommendations.pdf)
is the report referenced.

